# [FX3.0-rc1] Anzeigebug?

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

seht selbst:

http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firefoxbi9.jpg

Das Ganze passiert aber nur auf wenigen Seiten. Meistens ist eine Navigationsleiste da, so dass ich diese dann im Verdacht habe.

Habt ihr das auch? Oder eine Idee dazu?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Bei meiner 3.0er Version passiert dieser Fehler nicht.

Komische Sache.

----------

## Genone

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Habt ihr das auch?

 

Yep. Noch ein Grund nach Alternativen zu suchen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also bei dem von dir geprosteten Link in dem Screenshot habe ich das nicht.

Auch so wie du hatte ich das noch nicht. Kann es sein das diese Bild entstanden ist als du verschoben hast und der Fox ist der eingefroren?

Bei mir wird der Grau wegen Compize... solche hässlichen Dinge bleiben mir dadurch erspart. Aber es passiert schon mal das ler festfrier.. sich aber nach ca. 1 Min immer wieder von alleine aus dem Schlamassel befreit.

Ich denke das sind Irgendwelche Time-Outs bei dem "schnelleren" Bildaufbau.

Aber als alternative habe ich immer mehrere Browser zur Auswahl. Besonders gerne zittert mein Fuchs bei Flashinhalten der dann durch Close Tab beendet wird.

Edit:

Ach gerade merke ich das dir das beim Scrollen passiert ist.. und ich erinnere mich das ich das schon mal hatte. Aber dann hilft ein Verscheiben des Firefox Fensters... und der Inhalt wird neu gezeichnet. Da weiß ich noch nicht wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Beruhigend, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin.

Wie man dann sowas aber als Stable rausbringen kann...

Außerdem scheint der Fx langsamer als der Vorgänger zu sein.

Naja.

Hoffentlich ändert sich das bald.

Tobi

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Beruhigend, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin.
> 
> Wie man dann sowas aber als Stable rausbringen kann...
> 
> 

 

Komisch, bei mir ist der noch nicht stabil.

```

www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  2.0.0.11 2.0.0.14 2.0.0.15 ~3.0-r1

```

```

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

     Available versions:  2.0.0.14 2.0.0.15 ~3.0

```

andreas

----------

## ConiKost

 *BlueSkyDriver wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Beruhigend, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin.
> 
> Wie man dann sowas aber als Stable rausbringen kann...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich glaub kaum, dass er die Gentoo Zweige meinte, sondern allgemein. FFX3 ist ein offizielles und als "stabil" markiertes Release von der Mozilla Foundation

----------

## cryptosteve

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Edit:
> 
> Ach gerade merke ich das dir das beim Scrollen passiert ist.. und ich erinnere mich das ich das schon mal hatte. Aber dann hilft ein Verscheiben des Firefox Fensters... und der Inhalt wird neu gezeichnet. Da weiß ich noch nicht wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.

 

Bei einigen Seiten (speziell bei solchen, die offenbar über Tabellen designed worden sind) habe ich Probleme beim Scrollen, wenn ich über KDE/QT am Firefox-Design drehe. Es gibt da diesen qtcurve-Kram und sowas ... eine spezielle Konfiguration davon machte den FF bei mir fast unbedienbar.

----------

## think4urs11

tritt bei mir nicht auf

auch ein Verändern der FF-Fenstergröße, scrollen usw. ergibt keine Fehler.

Noscript/Adblock Plus kanns auch nicht sein; hatte ich explizit mal ausgeschaltet.

----------

## Finswimmer

BTW:

Wie ungefährlich ist es wieder auf den 2.x zu gehen? Verliere ich dadurch Daten?

Ach. Wie schaffe ich es, dass der 3er FX nicht immer durch andere Pakete auf den 2er runtergestuft werden soll?

Tobi

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> BTW:
> 
> Ach. Wie schaffe ich es, dass der 3er FX nicht immer durch andere Pakete auf den 2er runtergestuft werden soll?
> 
> 

 

USE="xulrunner -firefox"

----------

## think4urs11

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   BTW:
> 
> Ach. Wie schaffe ich es, dass der 3er FX nicht immer durch andere Pakete auf den 2er runtergestuft werden soll? USE="xulrunner -firefox"

 

Hilft nicht in jedem Fall.

Interessanterweise bin ich nicht mal mittels emerge -uNDpvt draufgekommen wer da zickt. (tip: acroread und/oder vlc)

----------

